# Interested in show jumping..Am I too old?



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!!

I am so glad I found this forum I have so many questions haha. I started riding when I was 10 for a few months and then quit. However now I am 20 and have been saving up for months in order to pursue riding. I am taking 2 private lessons a week (I start this Sunday!!!). 

I am really interested in showing especially jumping, obviously I will never probably be at a truly competitive level but do think I am too old to start for local shows and barn shows? Thanks for any input!!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Absolutely not. There is no age limit, especially for small local shows. I'm 20 and am just getting back into showing after about 6 years away from shows (and riding for a large part of that time).

I am sure with taking two lessons weekly and a good coach, you will progress fairly quickly. 

Good luck with your riding and showing.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Of course you're not too old! I'm 27 and only started riding a while ago, also taking two private lessons a week and have every intention of showing in the future. There are many adult hunter / jumper classes in Canada and they don't have any age limits that I can see.


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

That is such a relief to hear. I have been worrying about it for awhile. How do I get started in shows? Do I have to bring it up with my instructor?


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The first time I ever showed was two years ago at 24. Although I did not do well the first year because of nerves, I went to several more schooling shows and a fall fair last year, and was very happy with the results. Although this year I haven't been able to show (dates haven't worked with when I could do them), I am hoping to continue doing lower level shows until I can afford to buy my own horse and move up to showing at a rated level (Trillium), in the adult divisions._

_The only thing about being older when you start riding, is that you end up showing against a younger crowd. You have to remember not to compare yourself to them, or you could end up frustrated. Set your own goals for the show, and strive to acheive them, and don't just go for the pretty ribbon._


_Seeing as you are only starting lessons, you might want to wait a bit to see if you actually enjoy riding again, before considering a show._


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Skye15 said:


> That is such a relief to hear. I have been worrying about it for awhile. How do I get started in shows? Do I have to bring it up with my instructor?


Your instructor would have all of the details, but you would probably start doing schooling shows and then go on from there. Any sanctioned shows will probably require you to be a member of the OEF (Ontario Equestrian Federation) ... at least that's how it works here. You pay a small yearly fee and they give you a membership card.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Skye15 said:


> That is such a relief to hear. I have been worrying about it for awhile. How do I get started in shows? Do I have to bring it up with my instructor?


Depending on what type of barn you're at, they may have a bunch that they already plan to go to and they may even host some at the barn.

Best thing would be to talk to your coach and let him/her know you're interested in showing.


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

VelvetsAB: That is awesome! I am hoping I can at least enter 1 show this year. I am a little nervous..its been so long since I have rode. Ah well.


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in a similar situation. I had ridden all through elementary school and had to quit in middle school because it was too expensive. But now that I'm older and working I can pay for lessons myself! I'm trying to get into the local showring too, possibly joining my schools equestrian team if I can make it. You're definitely not too old. It's a bit intimidating seeing all the girls who have been showing their whole lives but I'm sure you can jump back into the swing of things easily. Good luck


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Thank you amymarie  Yeah it took me so long to save! But I think it's worth it. I was so wondering if I would have to how with 1o years old.. oh man that would be a bit embarrassing haha. I am hoping to join my schools equestrian team next year as well!!


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh it's totally worth it! It drains a portion that should go to savings but it makes me happy gosh darnet! That's what I tell people haha. And I totally know what you mean with the 10 year olds... the lesson before me has two young girls half my age jumping the same height :0 I'll see how we compare in the shows this summer >< haha.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Most shows split classes into junior and senior classes, so you wouldn't have to worry about competing with a 10 year old.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I've competed against 10 year olds in schooling shows...._


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is my 53 year old, re riding butt, whipping *** at a show last fall. I was only a tiny bit embarrassed that I beat a 10 year old on a 12.2 pony

But HEY she took the ribbon for 'Jumper if the Year' in our club for the 2009/10 season:lol:






So HECK NO you are not to old, go for it.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok when I saw this post I thought you were going to be 40 or 50! You are not at ALL too old to ride! (I would say the same if you were 40 or 50) There are several adults at our barn who have started past their childhood years and do quite well. If you enjoy it, I say do it and have fun!


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Aww thanks upnover!!  I figured showing was one of those things where you had to start young (like 3 years old or something) I really do love riding and I am so excited!! Hopefully I will get to do a few low level shows next year!


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

WOW Golden Horse! That is awesome you won!!! I don't even care if I win hehe just as long as I don't fall off! ha! Ps I love your never say never quote!


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Lol Amy, My mom still can't believe I am getting back into it! But hey it's my money and I have been waiting ten years to get back in the saddle!!! I am sooo excited  Your horse is sooo cute btw!


----------



## amymarie57 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! He is a cutie but I wish he was mine  I leased him for 2 years but his owner had to move him and her new colt out of my driving distance. I should probably update my picture lol I'm on a new boy now at the place I'm taking lessons from and will lease him this summer. Definitely look into leasing this summer if you can, it's great for freedom & bonding! Have you found a favorite horse at the barn you're riding at?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have one name for you: Ian Miller.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

I have been thinking a lot about leasing actually, I have no idea how it works though ha, and no not yet!! I love them all already hehe


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I worked as a working slave... I mean student for a lady who didn't ride her first horse until she was 40yrs old. She was around 60 when I started working for her, owned a huge stable with nearly 100 horses, ran a camp, was at prix st. george level, she's probably hit grand prix by now, had done lots of jumping and cross country, rode 4-6 horses a day (I know because I tacked them all), and showed and judged. She inspired me that even though I am now working my way into my mid 30s, that someday if I chose to, I can get back into eventing.


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

You kids are so cute. You're not going to believe you even made this post in another 30 years or so. Believe me, 40 feels just like 20 only a little slower and with hangovers if you drink too much.

I'm 43, have had a fair amount of time in the company of horses, Western trail rides, etc. and I just took up hunt seat in a moderately serious way.

The older you are, the better you listen. The longer it takes to put things back together after you fall, but the less likely you are to fall in the first place (because, believe me, knowing that a fall can wipe you out of 2 months of summer riding is a powerful deterrent to the kind of behavior that gets you into falls in the first place).

If you are the kind of person to ask "Am I too old for [insert activity here]?" instead of saying "Oh, no, I am too old fer [activity]" the answer is always going to be the same: No, you are not too old. (And to be asking this question in your 20s, which is your total physical prime, is...well, you'll appreciate the humor in it later...if you remember, that is.) :lol:


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Crossover: 60 and grand prix?! WOW inspiration right there for me!! That is amazing!!

Serfina:LOL I hope so! I always felt riding competitively was one of those things where you had to ride your entire life? After these responses I feel soo much better, it's not so much daunting anymore!! Lol I really hope I do not fall, but I suppose cause this time around I am paying for the lesson and actually have support from friends and family I am really hoping to work as hard as I can and go far as I can! Your reply made made me giggle too  totally made me less nervous for my first lesson!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You are certainly not too old. I suppose you have not seen the very many riders in their 50s and 60s who are world class riders. 

If not, sign up for FEI TV and watch some of them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is this for real? That at 20 one would worry they were too old to start doing show jumping? Is it really like this in that sport? I am stunned. I had no idea it was dominated by teens.


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Alex - I actually have not seen many above 30 show jumpers in my town. Where I am from its a very horse dominated town but all the shows I have watched..well the riders could not be older then 15!! Thanks for the suggestion, I think will sign up for FEI!
Tinyliny: Yep!! I have quite a few friends who are trillium show jumpers and they started their first show when they were 11, now they compete with younger teens in the trillium level.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope not - I'm 2 years older then you and I'm just getting back into horses again.


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Cfralic: Thats great your getting back into horses again! Are you planning to show eventually as well?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

YOU too old??? OMG, I just fell over laughing.....

Here I am in my mid 50's. Good luck keeping up with me you wet nosed youngsters!!!!


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Allison: Well I am bit embarrassed now Your horse is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

<SIGH> he's not mine....I train and show......At least I have all the fun and none of the bills!!


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

I first starting riding when I was 12 and quit a week before I turned 15 (personal reasons) and just last week I booked myself in for a riding lesson. Eerie thing is...I turn 19 the day after my lesson on Wednesday. I hope to show one day.

BTW Allison I am very impressed with your jumping 

Here's a fun fact: Doctors recently banned the Queen from riding at the ripe old age of 84. Gives hope to the rest of us, eh?


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Gilly said:


> Here's a fun fact: Doctors recently banned the Queen from riding at the ripe old age of 84. Gives hope to the rest of us, eh?


Lol... once I hit retirement I plan to buy a nice sedate trail horse and die in the saddle


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Skye15 said:


> Cfralic: Thats great your getting back into horses again! Are you planning to show eventually as well?


I really, really want to compete in SOMETHING but at this point it's wherever the wind takes me. I'm very interested in endurance though and my ultimate goal is to compete in a large-scale race... 

I'd also love to try out some amateur western disciplines (cutting, reining, western pleasure) but I have a loooong way to go. When I was young I learned basic hunt seat equitation and some dressage but I'm trying to slowly rebuild - it's been about 7 years since I've been around horses and a lot of my knowledge has all but vanished.


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Just had my first lesson.. PAINFUL!!! But I fell in love with a horse. He is an ex racehorse named Hustler and he is a purebred thoroughbred WHICH incidentally is my favourite breed! (Meant to be?  ) Anyway the owner/coach agreed to let me ride only Hustler for the rest of the season! I honestly did not think I could fall in love that quick, but off all the horses he stole my heart! It was great lesson but WOW, at points it felt like I was getting nowhere.. At least I managed a posting a trot and a steady canter.. SO excited for next week!! 

Thank you to everyone that posted! I am actually more excited after reading all your posts! I was kinda dejected thinking I would never get to showing level but thanks to you guys I am just as pumped as I was when I was kid!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you are excited again! 

And great form Allison!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Alex.

Skye, I feel your pain....often!! It's not too bad until you try to cross your legs. Betcha forgot all those muscles even existed. Glad you're back in the saddle.


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

LOL Allison, I received some strange looks as I waddled around haha I was actually sweating during the lesson, I could not believe it! Thank you, I very happy to be back as well!! Hopefully I can get up to your level one day!!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

After my 1st lesson, I walked like John Wayne rolling into town and looking for trouble. For 3 days. In Manhattan, going to restaurants and shows. :lol:

I knew it was time to start taking 2 lessons per week when I didn't walk like that at all after riding. :lol: I believe a warm bath, maybe a massage, would help. Or you could work it out by taking a run around the neighborhood. :twisted: mwahahahaha

FWIW, it only took a couple of lessons before the real inner-thigh soreness didn't come around any more. Now I feel it in a totally different place, from posting for a half-hour.


----------



## Skye15 (May 24, 2011)

Ahh Serfina I am so taking a warm bath now that you suggested it!! Posting was what killed me, I was panting after the hour!! oh mann

Okay quick question for everyone, what type of boots do you wear for lessons? A friends bought me Auken (sp?) Field boots, they go up to my knee. They are super comfy but aren't they strictly for show jumping?


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I wear a pair of Ariat paddock boots, and half chaps.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Since I teach and am on and off horses, my daily footwear are Ariat paddock boots with matching half chaps. It is pretty hot here and I can take the leggings off to attempt to stay cool.


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

R.M Willams boots (I'm from Australia and wear them all the time; they're super comfy) and I bought some Ariat half chaps today. I also bought some Dublin breeches and black helmet that's really lightweight and good for jumping. Queensland can get pretty sticky so I'm glad I got a lightweight helmet.


----------



## Paper doll (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi there! I was just wondering how you are going with your riding..? I am in a very similar situation to this and found it very comforting to read this thread x


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

Glad you enjoyed your lesson!  And even more glad you fell in love with a Thoroughbred.. they're amazing horses, aren't they? And if you get into jumping, they tend to be pretty awesome at that too!

For boots, I always wear tall boots or paddock boots with half chaps. I like having something covering my entire calf for two reasons: 1. Stirrup leathers won't pinch, and 2. God forbid you hurt your leg, there is more stabilization (been there, done that unfortunately).

Good luck getting back into riding! I rode for ten years as a child, but had to quit when I went to college. I finally got back into it when I was 26. Six months after starting lessons, I was leasing... next thing my poor husband knew, we added four hooves and a tail to the family. And he thought I would just be taking a lesson once a week.


----------



## summer hoogeterp (Nov 19, 2020)

i started riding when i was 3 and im 13 now i have been riding for 10 years i show jump in a teen jumpers, barrel race and cross country eventing. you are never to young or old to start learning to riding.


----------

